#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket Carnival marks high season arrival

## dirtydog

*Phuket Carnival marks high season arrival*

PATONG: The Phuket Carnival 2007 will take over the streets of Patong today through Saturday, marking the official launch of the high season with musical performances, parades, food and games and much more.

The festival started at 7 am with an alms-giving ceremony at Loma Park. Commerce Minister Krerkkrai Jeerapat will preside over the official opening ceremony 6:30 pm tonight in the same location.

This year the three-day celebration, themed “Art, Culture and Fun”, will have performances on three stages. Features will include concerts by rock band Blackhead and jazz band Bangkok Connection, along with daily magic shows.

Information booths will provide guide maps of the daily activities zones, complimentary coupons, activity-entry cards and souvenirs to all attendees. Entry to the festival is free.

All activities will be held in 10 color-coded zones – on Soi Bangla, along the beach road, at Loma Park and on Patong Beach – and categorized into three sections: field activities, daily parades, and stage performances.

This year, parades will take place every day of the carnival along the beach road from 6 pm until 7 pm. Extravagant floats carrying beautiful women – and some beautiful men – in Thai costumes will be led by children dressed as marine-themed mascots.

Activities will be held daily from 1 pm to 10 pm in eight zones identified by different colors where workshops, games, food and exhibitions will offer everything from an exhibition of photographs taken by HM The King to delicious seafood to carnival dart games.

Phuket Gazette

----------

